# BLAIR



## khalswitz (20 August 2013)

Any HHOers heading to Blair? My friend and I are camping for the four days, and have a course walk booked on Friday... first time we've camped, does anyone know what the catering is like?


----------



## Tayto (20 August 2013)

Sorry I cant comment on the catering as this will be my first time attending Blair! I am going down on Saturday.  I am VERY jealous that you are going on the course walk, I was gutted to find out they were only doing it on the Thursday and Friday


----------



## Skipadeedooda (20 August 2013)

The campsite itself doesn't have any catering so you'll have to do your own food or go to pub/restaurant. There's plenty of vans and food stands inside the show ground but they are only open during the show time (not sure exact times). It's quite expensive/show prices. Maybe make sure you have a wee camping stove or something. Enjoy!


----------



## sarahann1 (20 August 2013)

I camped Wed through to Sunday a couple of years ago, really enjoyed it  Take plenty of food and water, juice etc with you or you'll end up spending a fortune on fast food. Breakfast bars, apples, bananas are my usual staples so I've got something healthy with me. 

Take a torch too, preferably a head torch, they switch off the floodlights at about 11pm, trying to use a portaloo balancing a torch isn't ideal! 

Enjoy! It'll be fun, wishing I was camping again this year.


----------



## Mithras (20 August 2013)

Theres also shops and a hotel/pub in Blair Village, which is maybe a half mile very scenic walk from the campsite.


----------



## khalswitz (21 August 2013)

Brilliant, thanks for the feedback... Getting really excited!  have done a huge shop for fruit, breakfast bars, nibbly things, and loads of water. Leaving tonight after work to drive down - takes us about 2.5 hours over Glenshee. Just hoping the forecasted rain holds off!!


----------



## guido16 (21 August 2013)

It's not raining at the moment!


----------



## Quackers (21 August 2013)

if you head to the food hall, you can buy all the things you need for a good BBQ and the stall holders will keep your purchases in the fridge for you till the end of the day. Prices are good, and the products are all good quality. I am sure we got a big pack of lots of BBQ meats ( sausages, burgers, steaks) for a tenner last year. The co-op shop down in the village is good for topping up supplies and there is a fish and chip shop down past the co-op too!


----------



## khalswitz (21 August 2013)

Quackers said:



			if you head to the food hall, you can buy all the things you need for a good BBQ and the stall holders will keep your purchases in the fridge for you till the end of the day. Prices are good, and the products are all good quality. I am sure we got a big pack of lots of BBQ meats ( sausages, burgers, steaks) for a tenner last year. The co-op shop down in the village is good for topping up supplies and there is a fish and chip shop down past the co-op too!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant idea. May have to try this one!!!


----------



## MagicMelon (21 August 2013)

Am going tomorrow just for the day.  I've never camped there but know plenty who do when competing, most I think normally cook up pots of stuff before they go (like chili etc. - stuff you can just reheat) so that might be worth doing if you can be bothered.  Otherwise it'll be BBQ every night if you're lucky with the weather - the years Ive been to Blair, its ALWAYS been muddy... so make sure you take wellies.  Off to go pack my toddlers waterproofs as we speak!


----------



## Jenni_ (21 August 2013)

Be there early on the Saturday 

Hoping to meet some more HHO's!


----------



## measles (21 August 2013)

We are heading up tomorrow and jumping Friday - Sunday. Fingers crossed for dry weather!


----------



## Inda (21 August 2013)

I'm only going Saturday, looking forward to it!


----------



## Flora (22 August 2013)

We are going up Saturday and camping beside the trailer. We are one of the lucky ones that got a stable. Heard its been a bit of a disaster in allocating the stables.  Showing class is at 9am on Sunday morn. Guess who wont be going to the disco Saturday night !!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 August 2013)

I'll have GrayMo up on Sunday for the showing so it had better not rain!


----------

